# Computer Makes a Grinding Noise



## Thrasher26 (Jan 29, 2007)

Hey guys. My computer makes a fairly loud grinding noise when I start it up. After it is on for a while, the noise seems to subside. It has been doin it for a few days now, so I thought I'd see if anyone has an idea of what might be wrong?

Thankyou for any suggestions


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

First thing is to get that side of the case off and see if you can see anything or where it is coming from. 

Then, get a can of compressed air and blow all those dust bunnies out of all fans, the power supply and the heatsink. Also just make sure all dust is gone from the inside of that case and around the motherboard after you have cleaned the fans and heatsink. That might very well be the problem, but you shall find out when it is clean. Give that a try.


----------



## adamb_135 (Feb 17, 2007)

Same thing happened to my XBOX1 heh, it ended up being the harddrive. It could be anything though, best you can do is unplug all your optical/hard drives 1 by 1 and see if the noise stops. If it does you know its the drive that is unplugged that is broken. Although it could be something on the motherboard i don't think so considering (if i understood your ppost correctly) that the system boots up fine and runs like normal.Hope this helps. Once you've done that if you are able to find the bad drive, take off the cover if you can and blow out the inside with compressed air.


----------



## Thrasher26 (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks Adam and Tumbleweed for your helpful suggestions. I'll try cleaning the inside of my computer with some air since it's been a while since I've done that. If that doesn't do it, I'll do what you said Adam and unplug my hardrive, and see what happens. I'll post back here and let you guys know.


Thanks again:grin:


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

Unplug your machine first, and de-static yourself before touching the insides of the box. Depending how plugged the case is, have a vacuum ready when you blow out the dust, or your wife might ...:upset:


----------

